# مفاجأه -- اوتوكاد 2015 (32 +64) + الكراك +شرح التفعيل



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (7 أبريل 2014)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اليوم إخواني أخواتي في صرح منتدانا الغالي " ملتقى المهندسين العرب " 
 أقدم لكم البرنامج العملاق Autodesk AutoCAD 
 في إصداره الأخير 2015

برنامج الهندسة المدنية الرائع جدا لعمل الرسومات المعمارية والانشائية
 برنامج لاغنى عنه لكل مهندس مدنى يعمل على نظام ال 2D و ال 3D






*** لنبداً على بركة الله ***







 لتحميل البرنامج من الموقع الرسمي 


 النسخة 32 بت






 النسخة 64 بت









 لتحميل البرنامج على مركز الخليج 

 النسخة 32 بت





 النسخة 64 بت








 لتحميل التفعيل منفرد على مركز الخليج


  النسخة 32 بت






  النسخة 64 بت



*







*

*


*دمتم فى رعاية الله *​


----------



## egyptsystem (7 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## حمدي شققي (8 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## abdelbaky (8 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## firasqurany (11 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Eman Foda (14 أبريل 2014)

سلمت يداك


----------



## civil en.ali (14 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## descovery_2000 (16 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## م. أسمـــ{90}ـــاء (16 أبريل 2014)

رائـــع
جــزاك الله خيـــر​


----------



## SAIFASAD (16 أبريل 2014)

رائـــع
جــزاك الله خيـــر


----------



## SAIFASAD (16 أبريل 2014)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (16 أبريل 2014)

شكرا على هذا المجهود جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (16 مايو 2014)

شكرا للمرور


----------



## olma (17 مايو 2014)

thanks a lot


----------



## engineer_omr (17 مايو 2014)

جاري التحميل والتجربة وراجعلكم بارك الله فيكم جميعا على هذا المجهود


----------



## SAIFASAD (18 مايو 2014)

*متاز وفقكم الله لكل خير وجزاكم الله خيرا حملته وفعلته رائع لكن التفعيل متعب شوية*


----------



## sammmmy (18 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (19 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير
​


----------



## صهيب علي (19 مايو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا
تم التنصيب والتفعيل 
لكن ظهرت لدي هذه المشكلة
ولا اعرف سببها


----------



## ahema (19 مايو 2014)

*مشكورين وفقكم الله*​


----------



## أبو العطا (20 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً وأحسن الله إليك وبارك فيك​


----------



## hema elfakharany (20 مايو 2014)

هل يدعم تغيير الواجهة الي اتوكاد كلاسيك .... جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م. محمد الصعيدي (20 مايو 2014)

شكرا لك 

تحياتي


----------



## بحب_ربنا (8 فبراير 2015)

اسال الله ان يبارك فى علمك وعملك


----------



## sonyso7 (13 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا العمل المقيد وشكرا


----------



## sonyso7 (13 أبريل 2015)

عمل رائع وجميل شكرا


----------



## بروق المزن (25 فبراير 2019)

هل من الممكن احصل النسخة 2015 حاليا نظرا لعدم تفعيل الروابط حاليا ؟ وشكرا


----------



## علي الأحمري (29 أبريل 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amedo77 (22 مايو 2019)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## amedo77 (22 أغسطس 2019)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## amedo77 (24 أكتوبر 2019)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## koko2lolo (26 أكتوبر 2019)

عفوا لم استطيع التحميل اخى الفاضل


----------

